# O&w M4 C/w Id 3077



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I currently own an M4 which is one of my favourite watches. I am however considering an ID3077 as an "upgrade". I've never seen is both models together in a shot to help me compare and contrast

Can somebody oblige ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

The Id3077 is a bit larger all round has a nicer crown than a M series. Some say the Id3077 has a nicer bracelet.

Heres some very quick shots with a failing flash




































Gives a very rough idea







if you like your M4 you should be happy with a Id3077.

If you are still thinking of my watch I'm afraid it might be sold, sorry









Mike


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike

Just what I needed to see. Appreciate you help. Good luck with your sale - I still need to clear some funds but may be edging towards a "standard" black bezel - that said I'll keep a watching brief


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

One further question . Is the sapphire domed on the 3077 ? On the pics it looks pretty flat


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

cookie520 said:


> One further question . Is the sapphire domed on the 3077 ? On the pics it looks pretty flat


Flat as a flat thing.


----------

